# 6/1-6/2 'storm' dicussion thread



## skiing is life (May 31, 2009)

i wonder if the higher peaks around will get maybe an inch or two

http://www.accuweather.com/news-story.asp?partner=netweather&traveler=0&article=1


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 31, 2009)

hopefully some frost at least..give the AC a break for a few days..


----------



## whiteface valmas (May 31, 2009)

i saw it on accuweather as well.
it looks like the cold front is passing the dacks right now. wouldn't be surprised if high peaks get snow. in june!
i'll check the whiteface webcam in the evening


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (May 31, 2009)

whiteface valmas said:


> i saw it on accuweather as well.
> it looks like the cold front is passing the dacks right now. wouldn't be surprised if high peaks get snow. in june!
> i'll check the whiteface webcam in the evening



Alot of hail in LP this afternoon.


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 31, 2009)

The wind has been picking up here as well, temps starting to go down too.


----------



## riverc0il (May 31, 2009)

I was wondering where all that wind came from! Crazy wind started up just as I was firing up the grill.


----------



## whiteface valmas (May 31, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> I was wondering where all that wind came from! Crazy wind started up just as I was firing up the grill.



must have been the cold front that passed.
over at whiteface, the webcam shows that it is snowing or hailing
check it out.
i wonder how the peak will be tomorow,
remember tomorow is june


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 31, 2009)

Berlin, NH had about a half inch of hail this afternoon!


----------



## Bostonian (Jun 2, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> Berlin, NH had about a half inch of hail this afternoon!



I was on winni this past weekend, and sunday night it was down into the upper 30's... I am sure the peaks got an inch or so!


----------



## St. Bear (Jun 2, 2009)

Saranac Lake officially got some snow.

http://www.accuweather.com/mt-news-blogs.asp?partner=netweather&blog=weathermatrix


----------

